
Aerospike: Architecture of a Real-Time Operational DBMS (2016) [pdf] - espeed
http://www.vldb.org/pvldb/vol9/p1389-srinivasan.pdf
======
senand
Worth checking out if you're considering to use it:
[https://aphyr.com/posts/324-jepsen-
aerospike](https://aphyr.com/posts/324-jepsen-aerospike)

In a gist, very good pick if it's acceptable to lose writes in some
circumstances.

------
lobster_johnson
Last time I looked at Aerospike, I read that it was designed for very low-
latency network links, and was apparently not particularly suitable for use in
the cloud (where latencies is typically much spikier than in within a single
rack you control). Anyone using it in production on Google Cloud or AWS, for
example?

~~~
bbulkow
According to Aerospike's internal numbers, 40% of our paying users are on
Amazon. It certainly does work in that environment, provides huge benefits
compared to DynamoDB. You just have to change a couple of tuning parameters,
and build your data architecture correctly ( don't build a single cluster over
two AZ ).

------
imaginenore
Tarantool is supposedly faster than Aerospike under heavy load:

[https://medium.com/@rvncerr/tarantool-vs-competitors-
racing-...](https://medium.com/@rvncerr/tarantool-vs-competitors-racing-in-
microsoft-azure-ebde9c5d619#.2vg9tr9aj)

------
baybal2
Aerospike was the last piece of software that impressed me with both benchmark
scores and architecture being so well done that I can't find any comparison in
the distributed db class.

I really want to use it in production, but what scares me is its association
with Redhat. The tastiest cookie in the jar - cross dc replication is already
paywalled. I'm afraid it will further go through the route of becoming
begware, premiumware, or "consultanthiringware" that software out of Redhat's
shop tend to become over the time.

~~~
mooneater
where else would we look for open source cross dc replication? Riak only does
this with enterprise. cockroach doesnt do joins. Mongo I cannot trust.

~~~
hendzen
Honest question - why should you be entitled to a free (as in beer) high-
quality database that provides open-source cross-datacenter replication?
Typically that is a feature only needed/used by large enterprises with sizable
IT budgets. Considering the product is complex to develop, why should someone
do it for no compensation?

~~~
mooneater
Q: why should we be entitled to a posix-compliant operating system that is
free? (or anything at all, really?) A: I dont feel entitled, I just wanted to
know, if it exists, I might want to use it.

